# Complete novice rescued a feral pigeon which can't fly



## katerrey (May 16, 2006)

Hi, I'm posting from Devon, Britain I have been poking around on the internet for the last two days trying to find someone who rescues or knows about feral pigeons and your site seemed the best and only real option!

I rescued a pigeon a day ago from a small ginger cat who was sitting on the wall and had cornered the poor pigeon who was in distress. There seemed to be a few smaller feathers on the floor from when the cat had battered the bird. I managed to get a box scooped the bird up and take it home to the back garden which is well walled and rarely has cats as I keep rabbits out there.

The pigeon seemed in shock obviously I let it on the floor to see if I could see any damage but apart from a few missing feathers on its lower shoulder/wing it seemed fine. I hoped it would recover from the shock - I kept it overnight in a pet carrier in my shed with newspaper, water, and some wild bird seed. 

Going back the next morining it seemed still scared and so I left the door open hoping it would eventually come out and fly away. It came out but is now just circling the garden and every so often climbing up on to the highest flower pot and dropping like a stone! So, it can't fly. I will follow all the advice I can on the site for keeping it to give it the best chance of recovery. It is feeding fine, walking fine and has no scratches or wounds that I can see. I'm no expert but apart from the smaller feathers missing on the wing it seems to have a lop sided number of tail feathers but I don't remember seeing any big feathers at the site I rescued it from!

If anyone can tell me what they think is not allowing it to fly ie. if it is the tail feathers should I allow it to walk in the garden for a few hours every day (I'm home to supervise the rabbits!) and then keep it in overnight? Also, I understand if it is a tail feather it will take 6 wks to grow back, but if it is not the tail what else can it be?

Your help very much needed!

 K xxx


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, it could be an awful lot of things ranging from "it's too young" to injuries to some diseases (not much for you to worry about) to protracted starvation. There are several members on here from the UK and John's looking in on the thread already. One of the first things we try is to find a rehabber or pigeon-friendly vet in your area. Otherwise, we need to note a few things about the bird to try and narrow the field of possibilities.

Can you describe the bird's ceres (the white portions at the base of the topside of the beak)? Are they white and well-feathered just behind them or are they still pink with a little unfeathered dip just behind them? What do the droppings look like? What are you feeding it?

Pidgey


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello and welcome! Thank you for helping the pigeon!

Can you let us know where you are? 

Can you transport the pigeon to Totnes? We have a member that is a rehabber there but she can't collect. We also have members in Plymouth.

It might be too young to have learnt to fly properly yet, or the cat could have damaged its wing. It might be best to keep it inside, warm and quiet for a while.

The problem with cat caught pigeons is that they can develop pasteurella septicemia from contact with pigeon saliva. She should have a course of Synulox.

Is it eating okay? What do its poops look like?

Cynthia


----------



## katerrey (May 16, 2006)

*Thanks for replying*

Pidegy:
The pigeon is not a real young baby as it has no dowdy feathers but it could be a young adult. It doesn't have any white around it's beak - so I'm not sure what breed it could be! I have attached photos for you to look at:








Quite a good looking bird.







The damage to the wing is on this side.







Close up of the damage.

Cynthia:
Thanks for the info about the rehab person in Totnes but I don't have transport myself although I will start asking friends if anyone is travelling down that way soon as I am in Exeter.

At the moment it is still walking fine, has an appetite (so it's not starving!) and is eating the wild bird seed. The droppings are white and green as normal. Seems to spend a normal amount of time preening itself and stretching it's wings so apart from not being able to fly it seems really quite happy!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Ahhh! You have a Woodpigeon!

He might enjoy some lettuce, too - our woodies go mad for it 

Advise keeping him in for now.

John


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

It's funny, yesterday I was about to ask you whether it was a feral pigeon, collared dove or wood pigeon!

It is a juvenile, I think it should be flying by now, but the loss of feathers could hamper it and it might have some bruising. Does it stretch both wings?

He certainly wouldn't be preening and stretching if he was nervous or unhappy.

Cynthia

Cynthia.


----------



## katerrey (May 16, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for letting me know - I didn't think it looked like a feral pigeon but it didn't look like a wood pigeon ie. it is missing the famous collar, but it makes sense that it's a juvenile!

It stretches both wings (both look fine) and looks at the sky a lot - trying to work out why it can't fly I suppose! It is currently in my shed in the pet carrier all warm and safe so will see how it gets on... will give it some lettuce!!! 

It's really nice to see that people care about these animals.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The collar comes when they are completely grown up, but you should be able to see the white wing bars when he stretches his wings.

Stock doves look very much like wood pigeons but they have a green irridescent strip at the back of the neck (no white ring) , broken black wing bars , black eyes and are significantly smaller.

Cynthia


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Here's one of ours when s/he was still a youngster

John


----------

